
Facebook Tracking Exposed - leoplct
https://facebook.tracking.exposed/
======
claudio-a
The current language supported are English, Italiano, Deutsch, Espanol and
Portugues. If you want use the extension and your facebook is in a different
language, please open an issue on github, because we just need to know how the
"Public Posts" are said in your language.

------
yazinsai
TLDR: Collects your timeline and compares it with other peoples' to see what
news you're being fed vs. others?

------
madhorse
Any way to use this without making a public post on Facebook -.-

~~~
vrde
I'm the main developer of the extension. We use the public post to connect
your Facebook profile with your user in our database. If you want you can just
publish the public key without anything else. After we validate your key, you
can remove the post.

If you have any suggestion on how to improve feel free to open an issue:

\- [https://github.com/tracking-exposed/web-
extension](https://github.com/tracking-exposed/web-extension)

